# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  QUESTION ON HAWAII

## tom

As a long time member and infrequent poster I have a question. I am going to retire sometime and thinking about spending a month or so in Hawaii where I have never been. Can someone guide me to a similar web group on Hawaii?

Thanks

tom

----------


## Goooner

No, but if you have any questions about Maui, let me know.

----------


## andynap

> As a long time member and infrequent poster I have a question. I am going to retire sometime and thinking about spending a month or so in Hawaii where I have never been. Can someone guide me to a similar web group on Hawaii?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> tom



TripAdvisor looks good- http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum...36-Hawaii.html

----------


## JEK

Quite a few to choose from if you Google Hawaii Travel Forum -- one I found http://forum.virtualtourist.com/foru...f-1-forum.html

----------


## Reed

If you plan on spending time on the Big Island let me know.  I wintered there for 5 years.  Have spent time on all the islands except for Molika  ? sp.  Husband worked on Maui for a number of years.  Loved it there but quite frankly with the time difference and trying to do business, SBH won over hands down.  Did love the far side of Maui at the Hotel Hana Maui where we spent part of our honeymoon 12 years ago. kr

----------


## Petri

We just booked our flights to NA from March until mid-June, no plans for exact itinerary but we'll be heading to Hawaii first (flying into Maui, back from HNL, Big Island will en route as well).

We want to avoid big resorts, any über-fancy places and too-touristic things whenever possible.  We'd rather "do" things, anything from learning to SUP paddle to white water rafting (if available), or stay in a decent B&B near the beach and restaurants. Being the first time in Hawaii we'll obviously do some of the "must do" things but rather than taking a tourist bus to a volcano we'd prefer to hike there.

Any suggestions?  Any special things one should do on the islands?  Any "hidden gems" one should try to visit, small caves or islands next to the better known ones?

----------


## Goooner

For Maui, check out Hana. It is four hour drive to go forty miles. Imagine SB roads, but with waterfalls along the way. The drive there is the whole point. Just stunning.  Hana itself is a great area for hiking and exploring.

If you don't want to do that ride right away (I can't imagine 12 hours in the air and then a four hour drive no matter how beautiful), stay at the Four Seasons in Wailea. Yes, it is pretty big hotel but it has a small hotel feel and it is good base for operations.  Heading south from there to La Perousse Bay is nice. Lots of good hiking through some old lava fields. Also on the way is Big Beach, which also have a SB feel (a beautiful beach with no business or hotels).  Just outside of Big Beach there should be a Jawz Taco truck which has some pretty amazing foo.

----------


## Goooner

Also, unless you are interested in WW2 history, avoid Oahu and Honolulu.  The Missouri and the Arizona memorial are interesting, but there is not much on that island that you won't find better on other islands. Honolulu is a tropical Chicago.  In all seriousness, the beach reminds me of Chicago's Oak Street Beach but with nicer waves.  Honolulu's traffic may be worse than Chicago's.

----------


## Petri

Any comments on Kauai?

----------

